# New Babies! Photos!! They need names!



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Alright, these two girls are for keeps  They are little mink babies, about 5 weeks. The littler one is 45g, the other 58g. The bigger girl has an irish mark on her belly, little one is a self. I think they are mink, that is what I was told. I can't tell from photos I've seen online what color mink should be - these girls are a greyish brown. 

Just got them last night and they are SO sweet!!! They love to be held, just sitting in my hand! The little one chilled in my shirt for a while. Then I took some photos and they were very good posers!  Usually when I try to do the one-handed shot my girls squirm to get away or run down my arm, but they were happy to hang out.

Anyway I have no idea what I am going to name them, but here are the shots!



























































The irish:


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

CUTE!


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Possible names:
Bailey & Kahlua
Emma & Daisy
Mocha & Latte


----------



## jabaz1963 (Jun 1, 2008)

They are so sweet. I like name suggestions, esp. Bailey and Kahlua!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Taboo and Jinx!

Thats what I was going to name babies I was getting, but I ended up adopting older already named ratties instead.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

Athena 
Hera
Minerva 
Sophia


----------



## kirstie_j (Apr 14, 2008)

they are adorable! btw i have the same cage. my rats love it.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

oh my! they are so cute ... you could name them .. Lucy & Ethel =)


----------



## cami+honey+zelda (Jul 2, 2008)

soooooooooooooooo cute

i like the names cinnaman & lefty (becose of the L shape)


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

The one with the white marking on the tummy you should call 'Boots'! 

It looks like a boot to me! lol


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

"Freaking Cutest Thing on Earth" 1 and 2... 

Mig or Meeg or something is sticking to me, I dunno...


----------



## Witewolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute, nice pics.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

OMGsh cute!!!!


----------

